# keychain prefs



## calitoday (Jun 12, 2007)

After imaging 12 machines Mac OSX, the users keep getting the message "Keychain prefs cannot be found...". I accessed utility - keychain to run repair and verify, but still not working. Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there -

What application(s) are they trying to use when they receive the error? And is it the SAME application(s) on each system?

What is the exact error message you receive? Does it mention login?


----------



## calitoday (Jun 12, 2007)

It says, "Keychain prefs cannot be found to store Safari". The application is Safari.

Thank you.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello -

Check out this article from Apple.

Hope that helps!


----------

